# Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390



## Retaliator (22. August 2015)

*Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein Netzteil für mein System bestehend aus i5 4450, Sapphire Nitro R9 390, ASROCK B85Pro4, Crucial Ballistix 8gb Kit und eine 1tb Platte. 
Ich dachte dabei an dieses hier: 

be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W günstig online kaufen bei ATELCO

Ist das so aktzeptabel oder gibt es da irgendwelche Fallstricke? 
Und wenn ja, welches Netzteil kann ich sonst nehmen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## ich111 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Bei dem System sollte es schon ein be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sein


----------



## Retaliator (22. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Ich bin mir nur sehr unsicher, da bei meinem jetzigen Netzteil (450W) die Karte nicht funktioniert, würde ich schon gerne etwas mehr Watt haben, nur zur Sicherheit. Was kann man zu dem hier sagen? 

Netzteil CoolerMaster 750W G750M 80+ Bronze modular | PC Netzteile | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | K&M Computer Shop


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Das E10 mit 500W reicht vollkommen aus, da brauchst du nix größeres.


----------



## markus1612 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*



Retaliator schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur sehr unsicher, da bei meinem jetzigen Netzteil (450W) die Karte nicht funktioniert, würde ich schon gerne etwas mehr Watt haben, nur zur Sicherheit. Was kann man zu dem hier sagen?
> 
> Netzteil CoolerMaster 750W G750M 80+ Bronze modular | PC Netzteile | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | K&M Computer Shop



Welches netzteil hast du denn? 

Das L8 ist Müll und das G750M überdimensioniert. 

Das System wird unter Vollast max 300-350W verbrauchen, das verlinkte E10 ist leise und ausreichend.


----------



## Retaliator (22. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Ist es aber trotz überdimensionierung technisch okay? 
Also alleine bei der Grafikkarte wird 375Watt angegeben, deswegen bin ich mir ja so unsicher..


----------



## markus1612 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*



Retaliator schrieb:


> Ist es aber trotz überdimensionierung technisch okay?
> Also alleine bei der Grafikkarte wird 375Watt angegeben, deswegen bin ich mir ja so unsicher..



Ja, ist technisch ok.
Ich glaube du redest vom Gesamtsystem, die 390 verbraucht vielleicht 250W.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*



Retaliator schrieb:


> Ist es aber trotz überdimensionierung technisch okay?
> Also alleine bei der Grafikkarte wird 375Watt angegeben, deswegen bin ich mir ja so unsicher..


Das G750M ist technisch zwar Okay, aber bei so einem System würde ich kein NT mit einer so niedrigen Qualität nehmen 
Das ganze System zieht, wie Markus schon angemerkt hat, 375W und nicht die Karte allein. Die liegt bei ca. 200-250W rum, also reicht das E10 500W locker aus. Das L8 würde ich nicht nehmen, da technisch stark veraltet.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Ich empfehle dir das be quiet! Straight Power 10 - CM, besitze ich selbst und liebe es.
Das erste Netzteil mit dem ich vollends zufrieden bin.
Nie wieder andere Netzteile als be quiet! für mich. ^^

Wieviel Watt dein System etwa verbraucht, bzw. verbrauchen wird, je nachdem was du noch planst, kannst du prima mit folgendem Link herausfinden und anhand dessen die Ausführung bestimmen.

Ich komme in deinem Fall mit etwas Toleranz nach oben maximal auf ca. 481W.
OC vorausgesetzt, was ich im Forum zu unserer GPU dachte herausgelesen zu haben.

Netzteil Rechner - Kalkulator für leise PSUs von be quiet!


----------



## Venom89 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Die Netzteil rechner kannst du vergessen. Ein Gutes 500W Netzteil wie das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland genügt vollends.

750W bei dazu noch schlechterer Qualität würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Netzteil rechner kannst du vergessen. Ein Gutes 500W Netzteil wie das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland genügt vollends.
> 
> 750W bei dazu noch schlechterer Qualität würde ich nicht empfehlen.



Du empfiehlst das gleiche Netzteil wie ich, wieso sprichst du da von schlechterer Qualität?

Was aber nicht vernachlässigt werden sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass moderne Netzteile mit 80-85% Auslastung am effektivsten sind.
Zudem muß er für sich wissen, was in Zukunft noch dazu kommt, bzw. wie er übertakten will.

Ich würde daher auf jeden Fall ein wenig Luft nach oben mit einkalkulieren, und deswegen das hier empfehlen.

Was die Netzteilrechner betrifft, die taugen in der Tat nichts.
Der von be quiet! jedoch hat mich selbst auch überrascht, gibt er doch recht exakt Auskunft.


----------



## jkox11 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Warum soll er 600W nehmen, wenn das System nicht mal 400W frisst? 
Das 500W ist schon gut ausgelegt sowie auf das System proportioniert.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Warum soll er 600W nehmen, wenn das System nicht mal 400W frisst?
> Das 500W ist schon gut ausgelegt sowie auf das System proportioniert.



Er schrieb dass sein 450W Netzteil definitiv nicht reicht.
Zudem will er seine r9 390 übertakten.
Selbst mit Kopfrechnen kommt man  bei seinen Gesamtbedingungen auf mindestens 450W, knapp kalkuliert.
Und die 20 Euro mehr sollten nun wirklich nicht ausschlaggebend sein.


----------



## jkox11 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Er schrieb dass sein 450W Netzteil definitiv nicht reicht.
> Zudem will er seine r9 390 übertakten.
> Selbst mit Kopfrechnen kommt man  bei seinen Gesamtbedingungen auf mindestens 450W, knapp kalkuliert.
> Und die 20 Ruro mehr sollten nun wirklich nicht ausschlaggebend sein.



Mit naivem Rechnen vielleicht  
Du benutzt ja auch so ein Schwachsinnskalkulator  

Schau mal: AMD Radeon R9 390X, 390, 380 und R7 370 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Hier wird das System unter Volllast gemessen. In diesem Fall war die CPU einen 4770K (OC auf 4,4Ghz). 
Im Fall des TE's ist es ein i5 ohne OC. 

Selbst mit Kopfrechnen kommst du nicht höher als 400W. 

Reicht dir nicht als Beweis? 
Sapphire R9 300 Series Review Roundup - Power and Thermals | bit-tech.net
Hier wurde mit einem 5960X getestet, übertaktet auf 4,2Ghz.

Noch ein Beispiel? 
Sapphire R9 390 Nitro 8GB Review | KitGuru - Part 22
Hier war ein 4790K im Einsatz und das System kommt nicht ansatzweise auf 400W.


----------



## Körschgen (27. August 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Er schrieb dass sein 450W Netzteil definitiv nicht reicht.
> Zudem will er seine r9 390 übertakten.
> Selbst mit Kopfrechnen kommt man  bei seinen Gesamtbedingungen auf mindestens 450W, knapp kalkuliert.
> Und die 20 Euro mehr sollten nun wirklich nicht ausschlaggebend sein.



Mal ganz davon ab das keiner weiß was für e8n Müllnetzteil er im Moment verbaut hat, bei der Hardware ist das 500w Modell ideal.


----------



## sasci (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Netzteil für i5 u Nitro R9 390*

Hallo, überlege mir evtl. doch eine R9 390X Nitro zu kaufen, würde die Grafikkarte bei meinem jetzigen Netzteil laufen? 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold


----------

